# most popular knick ??



## freddie flintoff (Jan 3, 2006)

as thread title indicates


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

FRYE!!! Great player with his head on right. :banana:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

frye hands down


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Frye even more than steph


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

My favorite is David Lee. But the most popular is probably still stephon marbury. The jersey sales prove it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph despite the fans booing him is still the most popular Knick.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Frye, who has nobody complaining about him, and everybody talking.


----------

